# Divorce after 19 years



## KN2006

Wanting a divorce and I’m wondering if it would be best to stick it out until after we’ve been married for 20 years


----------



## Diana7

What difference would a few months make?


----------



## D0nnivain

Why do you want a divorce? What would be best is to work with your spouse to save your marriage.


----------



## BigDaddyNY

KN2006 said:


> Wanting a divorce and I’m wondering if it would be best to stick it out until after we’ve been married for 20 years


Why would you wait till you hit 20 years? Just to say you did it? Is there some magic that happens at that point, lol. 

Why do you want a divorce?


----------



## Marc878

Making excuses don’t get you much from what I’ve seen.


----------



## SunCMars

KN2006 said:


> Wanting a divorce and I’m wondering if it would be best to stick it out until after we’ve been married for 20 years


Twenty years has some meaning to/for you.
Can I assume your children will be out of the house?

Please share that reasoning.

Thanks.



_L-_


----------



## manfromlamancha

Why would you assume that a single post with practically no info is worth posting and then asking a question?


----------



## thunderchad

Tells us the situation. Age, kids, why you want a divorce, etc.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

I recommend sticking it out until you've been married for 50 years and then reevaluate.


----------



## OLD GUY

KN2006 said:


> Wanting a divorce and I’m wondering if it would be best to stick it out until after we’ve been married for 20 years


Ask a lawyer.


----------



## KN2006

D0nnivain said:


> Why do you want a divorce? What would be best is to work with your spouse to save your marriage.


He’s been back and forth between myself and another woman for over a year and I’m exhausted. I was a stay at home mom until last year so I guess I’m worried about the legalities


----------



## BeyondRepair007

KN2006 said:


> He’s been back and forth between myself and another woman for over a year and I’m exhausted. I was a stay at home mom until last year so I guess I’m worried about the legalities


Well now your question makes a lot more sense!! Ouch! I’m really sorry you find yourself here and in this situation.

I think you should post your story in the “Coping with Infidelity“ forum. The folks in that forum are skilled at helping people deal with cheaters and getting betrayed spouses out of that situation.

As far as your question, I’ve never heard of any benefit for waiting till the 20 year mark for divorce. But you should speak with a lawyer to be certain because all states vary somewhat in the laws for divorce.

Best of luck to you KN2006. I hope you can get out of that miserable situation quickly and on to a better life. There is hope beyond where you are now.


----------



## Evinrude58

What you do is see an attorney and let them direct you on how to extract as much blood as possible. At least that’s what I’d do.


----------



## D0nnivain

KN2006 said:


> He’s been back and forth between myself and another woman for over a year and I’m exhausted. I was a stay at home mom until last year so I guess I’m worried about the legalities


Let her have him. Stop being exhausted. 

Do go see a lawyer. You need to know your rights. Depending on where you live, you might be entitled to rehabilitative alimony,


----------



## AmyC69

KN2006 said:


> Wanting a divorce and I’m wondering if it would be best to stick it out until after we’ve been married for 20 years


I have been married for 24 years, 25 in July…oddly enough I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## ccpowerslave

You might be able to get a nice 20th anniversary gift on the way out?


----------

